# Auger jammed HS720



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

We received a significant snow fall last night. The HS724 I rebuilt worked like a champ thanks to you all!

However I was using my HS720 single stage on the sidewalk like I always do. Didn’t hit anything that I saw. Auger jammed. 

Left side of the machine it looks like the auger is impinged on this screw/nut. 

Not sure how this happened or what to do next. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If you back the impeller away from the bolt does the whole impeller feel a little loose side to side ??


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

bolt


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Have you checked for a loose or missing bolt that holds the auger shaft in place on the left side when looking from the front of the machine? Item # 12.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Did you hit the edge of the curb? That's exactly what happens when a single stage machine strike a hard object. I bends the auger rake against the side of the auger housing.

Just take a large screwdriver or pry bar and bend the auger rake away from the auger housing. Should be about 1/4" between the edge of the auger rake and that bolt on the side of the auger housing (which holds the belt cover to the auger housing).


----------



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

Nope. Not loose at all.


----------



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

I didn’t hit it against a curb. But a big chunk of ice is the only thing I can think off. I pried it away and it seems to be fine. Will check bolts and see if anything is loose side to side.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah, a big chunk of ice pack will yield the same results. Quick adjustment with the pry bar and you're good to go.


----------



## KingTito (Jan 24, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It got bent outwards probably by a chunk of ice. 
I have an HS520 that is way way worse.
Unlike the HS621 which has metal supports for the spiral paddles, the auger end supports for the spiral paddles on HS520/720 can get bent much easier than the HS621.


----------

